# is the female wimmper only work during breeding season?



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting one of randy andersons wimmper calls but do they only work during the breeding season?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I only wimmper when I cannot be out hunting or trapping


----------

